
Intel Q2 2020 Earnings result [pdf] - marc__1
https://www.intc.com/files/doc_financials/2020/q2/Q2-2020_Earnings-Release.pdf
======
marc__1
"The company's 7nm-based CPU product timing is shifting approximately six
months relative to prior expectations. The primary driver is the yield of
Intel's 7nm process, which based on recent data, is now trending approximately
twelve months behind the company's internal target."

